# Entscheidungen des oberösterreichischen UVS betr. unerw. SMS



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

Der oberösterreichische Unabhängige Verwaltungssenat hat einige Entscheidungen betreffend Strafen für unerwünschte Werbe SMS auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht, z.B. nachstehende vom 3.11.2008. Es gibt auch einige ältere Entscheidungen aus 2007 und älter.

Unabhängiger Verwaltungssenat des Landes Oberösterreich - VwSen-390252/20/BP/Se

Man braucht nur auf der Startseite des UVS im Suchfeld einschlägige Begriffe eingeben.

Unabhängiger Verwaltungssenat des Landes Oberösterreich - Home


----------

